# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Ιαλυσσός [Ialyssos, Finnpartner, Sveaborg, Stena Baltica]

## helatros68

Το Ιαλυσσος και το Ομηρος στο λιμανι της Ροδου την δεκαετια του 80
port of rodos.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Τελεια φωτο! Λογικα, παιζει μεταξυ 1982 (αγορα Ιαλυσος) μεχρι 1988 (πωληση Ατλα). Αυτο που δεν θυμαμαι ειναι ποτε σταματησε ο Ομηρος να κανει Δωδεκανησα. Ειχα ταξιδεψει πολλες φορες για Πατμο με Ομηρο, εκεινη την εποχη. Δεν θυμαμαι και πολλα. Παρα μονο οτι πηγαινε απελπιστικα αργα!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Επιστρέφοντας για Πειραιά. Λένε ότι το "Μιλένα" κάνει 12 ώρες για την Πάτμο. Λένε πολλά και για αυτούς που έφυγαν και για αυτούς που έμειναν.
Πάντως, το σίγουρο είναι ότι από το 1960 έως το 1970 φτιάχτηκαν ορισμένα από τα ωραιότερα πλοία που φτιάχτηκαν ποτέ. Και ένα από αυτά είναι σίγουρα το "Finnpartner", ή αλλιώς για μας  "Ιαλυσσός" για πάντα.....
ΙΑΛΥΣΣΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Εγω θα ελεγα οτι το 1966 φτιαχτηκαν τα καλυτερα!! Εκτος απο το πλοιο που "Κοσμει" το username μου, και φυσικα το αδελφακι, θα μπορουσα να συμπληρωσω Σαπφω, Κνωσσος, Φαιστος, και παρα τριχα η Αριαδνη, που ειναι του 1967!! 

Οσο για την φωτο.... Με τελειωσες!!! Λες να ειμαι κι εγω εκει πανω, πηγαινοντας για  Πατμο??  ;-)

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αφιερωμένο στον Finnpartner66.
Ταξιδεύοντας σε μια θάλασσα γαλάζια με λογής πλεούμενα μοναδικά (κατά Καββαδία παραποίηση).

Ιαλυσσός ....jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Roi, η φωτο ΕΙΝΑΙ σκετο ποιημα!! Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!

----------


## Romilda

καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα!!
δεν ειμαι συνηθισμενη να γραφω στο site αλλα μετα απο αυτες τις καταπληκτικες φωτο που ειδα αισθανθηκα οτι μπηκα σε μια χρονομηχανη που με γυρισε μερικα χρονια πισω σε ομορφεσ αναμνησεισ...σε αστειες ιστοριες...
συγχαρητηρια στον Roi Baudoin για τις φωτο του..
Βλεπω τις φωτο του ιαλυσσος&αναπολω... τοσεσ αναμνησεισ κλεισμενεσ σε μερικεσ λαμαρινεσ..ετσι τουλαχιστον θα ελεγε καποιοσ ασχετοσ.... για εμενα ομωσ ειναι ενασ φιλος...(ποτε δεν μιλαμε στον παρελθοντικο χρονο για κατι που αγαπα με πολυ)
Που του ελεγα απλα τοσα πραγματα, τοσεσ σκεψεις αλλα δυστυχως δεν μπορουσε να μου απαντησει..
ακομα μου καιει τα ρουθουνια η μυρωδια του καπνου..τα δαχτυλα μου κολλανε πανω στη ξυλινη κουπαστη που ειναι γεματη αλατι.. και παντα βεβαια ειναι μεσα στα ματια μου το δρομακι απο τα απονερα μεσα στο ηλιοβασιλεμα...αυτο που με οδηγουσε μακρια απο το αγχοσ του σχολειου..στην ξενοιασια.. στουσ φιλουσ μου.. στα μπανια, στισ βουτιεσ..τοσο ωραια πραγματα.. αναμνησεισ γλυκιεσ και αθωεσ.. που ποτε μα ποτε δεν προκειται να ξεχασω και παντα θα συγκινουμαι οταν τα θυμαμαι...και ακομα περισσοτερο οταν θα βλεπω τετοιεσ φωτο...:cry:
τοσεσ αναμνησεις σε καθε διαδρομο..σε καθε φινιστρινι..
συγνωμη για το μηνυμα-χειμαρρο...
καλες γιορτες!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Tο ΙΑΛΥΣΣΟΣ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το 1986, μαζί με μια παλιοπαρέα.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στην φίλη *Romilda* για το υπέροχο μήνυμα της, καθώς και στον φίλο *Finnpartner_1966*.

IALISSOS.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Φανταστική! Αποτελεί ιστορία και μόνο για τα γύρω γύρω πλοία αφού δέν υπάρχει κανένα! (εκτός του Ιάσσωνα)

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τη φίλη Romilda για το υπέροχο μήνυμα που μοιράστηκε μαζί μας. Νομίζω ότι οι σκέψεις αυτές εκφράζουν κατά τρόπο μοναδικό τα συναισθήματα που νιώθουμε όλοι μας για αυτό το συγκεκριμένο καράβι.
Το "Ιαλυσσός" ζει για πάντα στα όνειρά μας. 
Είχα την τύχη να υπηρετήσω τη θητεία μου στη Ρόδο και δέθηκα πολύ μαζί του. Σαν σήμερα, ακριβώς πριν από 13 χρόνια, απολύθηκα και πήρα το "Ιαλυσσός" από τη Ρόδο για πάνω. Ο καιρός ήταν νοτιάς, 8αρι με 9αρι, και το καράβι από την Κάλυμνο και πάνω γέμισε, καθώς με αυτό επέστρεφαν πολλοί αδειούχοι. Μετά την Πάτμο κουνούσε πολύ, αλλά ήταν πάντα εκείνο το γλυκό κούνημα ενός γνήσιου θαλασσινού σκαριού.
¶ργησε πολύ να φτάσει στον Πειραιά και αργότερα μάθαμε ότι το "Μαρίνα", που ήταν να φύγει στις 4 από τη Ρόδο, είχε μείνει στη Ρόδο λόγω απαγορευτικού.
Το ταξίδι αυτό ήταν μοναδικό, καθώς από τη μια γύριζες έχοντας τελειώσει τη θητεία και από την άλλη γιατί είχες τη χαρά να ζήσεις ένα ταξίδι πραγματικά ανεπανάληπτο.
Εδώ μια φωτογραφία στη Ρόδο, η οποία δεν είναι καλή (λόγω φωτισμού), αλλά για μένα σημαίνει πολλά καθώς δείχνει το καράβι αυτό στην αγαπημένη Ρόδο. Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από το "Μαρίνα" το Νοέμβριο του 1994.

ΙΑΛΥΣΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

"..Που του ελεγα απλα τοσα πραγματα, τοσεσ σκεψεις αλλα δυστυχως δεν μπορουσε να μου απαντησει...."

είμαι σίγουρος οτι σου απαντούσε!
κι ακόμα και τώρα σου απαντάει, κάθε φορά που βλέπεις μια φωτογραφία του....ή απλά κλείνεις τα μάτια κ τον θυμάσαι...
άκουσέ τον!!

----------


## nautikos

Ας με συγχωρεσει ο FINNPARTNER που του "μαυριζω" την ψυχη χριστουγεννιατικα, αλλα αυτη τη φωτο πρεπει ολοι να τη δουμε. Προκειται για τη σφαγη ενος ομορφου ποσταλιου δυστυχως...

----------


## costas_k

Πωπω εικοσι χρονια πισω με πηγες!!νομιζω εφευγε 14.00 απο πειραια και φταναμε ροδο 9 το πρωι την αλλη μερα.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Χμμμ.... Πριν 20 χρονια, εφευγε 13.00 με αφιξη στην Πατμο 22.00! Οχι σαν τωρα!!!!

----------


## Νaval22

Φίλε FINNPARTNER ελπίζω να μην άνοιξες την φωτογραφια που υπάρχει πιο πάνω

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ας με συγχωρεσει ο FINNPARTNER που του "μαυριζω" την ψυχη χριστουγεννιατικα, αλλα αυτη τη φωτο πρεπει ολοι να τη δουμε. Προκειται για τη σφαγη ενος ομορφου ποσταλιου δυστυχως...



Τι να σε συγχωρησω και τι να μη σε συγχωρησω ρε Χαρη... Η καρδια μου με επιασε τα EΛΛΑΧΙΣΤΑ δευτερολεπτα που την ειδα....

----------


## Apostolos

> Ας με συγχωρεσει ο FINNPARTNER που του "μαυριζω" την ψυχη χριστουγεννιατικα, αλλα αυτη τη φωτο πρεπει ολοι να τη δουμε. Προκειται για τη σφαγη ενος ομορφου ποσταλιου δυστυχως...


Ελα βρε φίλε γιατι το κάνεις αυτο? Ελπίζω να μην κάνεις κανενα τέτοιο αστείο στο Σαπφώ!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω, ότι θα πρέπει να αποκαταστήσουμε λίγο τα πράγματα. Οι θρύλοι δεν πεθαίνουν ποτέ. Όποιος, λοιπόν, νιώθει το "Ιαλυσσός" ως θρύλο μπορεί να φαντάζεται ότι ακόμα φεύγει στις 13:00 για Πάτμο-Λέρο-Κάλυμνο-Κω-Ρόδο.
Με τον τρόπο αυτό το καράβι ολοζώντανο περνά κάπου κάπου μπροστά από τα μάτια μας, όπως στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία. 

Σαλπάρουμε.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

θα μας αφήσεις να κοιμηθούμε?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Δεν θα πρέπει να κοιμηθείς, γιατί πρώτον απόψε ταξιδεύουμε για Ρόδο με το "Ιαλυσσός" και δεύτερον γιατί θα υπάρχει και συνέχεια με άλλες φωτογραφίες ("Γεώργιος Εξπρές" και όχι μόνο).

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

έχετε τρελαθεί τελείως σήμερα

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια πρόταση δημόσια. Να κάνουμε μια προβολή slides. Όλες οι φωτογραφίες οι δικές μου και πολλές από τις φωτογραφίες που δημοσιεύονται είναι slides, τα οποία αδικούνται πάρα πολύ από τη μετατροπή τους σε ψηφιακή μορφή. Χτες, το βράδυ κάναμε μια μικρή προβολή εδώ στη Ραφήνα και νομίζαμε ότι ο χρόνος γύρισε πίσω. Δεν έχει καμιά σχέση αυτό που φαίνεται στον υπολογιστή και αυτό που φαίνεται στον τοίχο.
¶ρα, αν υπάρχει η διάθεση θα θέλαμε ένα χώρο για προβολή με έναν μεγάλο άσπρο τοίχο.  Και, όποιος είναι έτοιμος, ας σαλπάρει μαζί μας.

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ βάζω τον τοίχο!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

εγώ να ενημερώσω τα μέλη μας.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Για το μόνο που σας βεβαιώνω είναι ότι αυτό που βλέπετε στον υπολογιστή υστερεί πάρα πολύ σε σχέση με το πραγματικό. Απλά, θα χρειαστεί ψυχραιμία γιατί κάποιοι θα συγκινηθούν ιδιαίτερα και θα πρέπει να προσέχουμε .....

----------


## Romilda

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον Roi για την αφιέρωση και την υπέροχη φωτογραφία. Ξύπνησες ακόμη περισσότερες αναμνήσεις. Όσο για την συνάντηση που λές πιό πάνω, ας είναι κοντά καποιο ασθενοφόρο γιατι θα έχουμε πολλές λιποθυμίες (τουλάχιστον απο μέρους μου!)

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ετοιμαστείτε.
Χρειαζόμαστε μόνο έναν άσπρο, μεγάλο σχετικά, τοίχο που να απέχει ικανή απόσταση από τον απέναντι τοίχο. Slides έχουν αρκετοί από μας, ενώ την μηχανή προβολής την φέρνω εγώ. 
Θα σαλπάρουμε για ταξίδια ονειρικά με τα ωραιότερα πλοία που γεννήθηκαν ποτέ.
Η δυνατότητα σχετικά γρήγορης προσέγγισης σε νοσοκομείο αποτελεί βασική προυπόθεση.

Ξεκινάμε.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια φωτογραφία από παλιό φυλλάδιο του ΟΛΠ για το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Είναι η φωτογραφία που υπάρχει και σε carte postale. Τα δυο αδελφάκια μαζί, συντροφιά με το παλιό "Ολύμπια" των Αγαπητών, το "Κύδων" της ΑΝΕΚ, το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές", το "Παναγία Τήνου" και τόσα άλλα. Είναι η μέρα που ο ΟΛΠ φωτογράφησε όλο το λιμάνι και μας άφησε ανεκτίμητα διαμάντια.
Πρέπει να είναι κάπου γύρω στα 1987, καθώς έχει έρθει το "Ολύμπια" και το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" έχει ακόμα το σινιάλο της "Ventοuris Ferries".

Φυλλάδιο ΟΛΠ.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Το Λημνος ποτε εφυγε απο Πειραια? Το βλεπω στο βαθος, κολλητα με το Ιονιον! Εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι μεχρι το 1988, γιατι ειναι και το Σαντορινη την Ποντικου-Καρρα διπλα-διπλα με το Νησος Χιος. Επειδη ειναι η συνεχεια της φωτο, που εχει το Βetsy Ross, την υπολογιζω τελη 1987 με αρχες 1988. Ο Linz τι λεει παρακαλω? Ellinis?

----------


## Ellinis

Συμφώνω οτι είναι τέλη 87 με αρχές 88, μάλιστα είχα περάσει εκείνο το διάστημα από τα πέριξ.

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Ειχα την τυχη να ταξιδεψω το Ιαλυσσος καμια 30 φορες ...Αρχοντοβαπορο με τα ολα του ....
Προς το τελος του στην ΔΑΝΕ το ειχαν παραμεληση ...Καθε φορα που τυχαινε να πρεπει να μπω μεσα το σκεπτομουν .....Την τελευταια φορα που ταξιδεψα μαζι του 13/9/2000 απο Πατμο για Πειραια , αλλα θυμαμαι πιο πολυ το ταξιδι στις 16/8/2000 απο Καλυμνο για Πειραια οπου μειναμε στη Λερο δεμενοι λογω καιρου 2 24ωρα και ετσι εζησα το πλοιο παρα πολυ καλα και οι μνημες που εχω ειναι ομορφες ...

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Και το βασικοτερο που ξεχασα να πω για το λογο της μεγαλης μου αγαπης προς το Ιαλυσσος .....
Εν ετη 1988 πηγα και ερθα μαζι του στη Ροδο πενταημερη , ενα ταξιδι που δεν θα ξεχασω ποτε  ......

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Ιαλυσσός" ετοιμάζεται να αναχωρήσει για ένα ακόμα μακρύ ναυτικό ταξίδι.
Είναι το 1999, η πρώτη μπόρα έχει περάσει και τα πράγματα έχουν αρχίσει κάπως να στρώνουν. Δυστυχώς, όμως, όχι για πολύ.
Το "Ιαλυσσός" τελικά έφυγε, η "ΔΑΝΕ" δεν υπάρχει εδώ και καιρό και το ακτοπλοΐκό πρόβλημα των Δωδεκανήσων οξύνεται και πάλι.
Όχι ότι επί ΔΑΝΕ τα πράγματα ήταν ρόδινα (ποτέ η ΔΑΝΕ δεν εξυπηρέτησε όλα τα νησιά), αλλά νομίζω ότι ήταν καλύτερα από ότι είναι σήμερα.

To Ιαλυσσός αναχωρεί.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Nα μην πω οτι η ΔΑΝΕ μάλλον επρεπε να λεγεται ΠΕΝΤΑΝΕ, μια που παντα εξυπηρετουσε 5 νησια, και οχι τα 12!!! Καπετανιος τοτε, ηταν ο καπτα Μαθιος Πνευματικακης, αργοτερα περασε και απο το Πατμος! Τελειες αναμνησεις!!!

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

> Nα μην πω οτι η ΔΑΝΕ μάλλον επρεπε να λεγεται ΠΕΝΤΑΝΕ, μια που παντα εξυπηρετουσε 5 νησια, και οχι τα 12!!! Καπετανιος τοτε, ηταν ο καπτα Μαθιος Πνευματικακης, αργοτερα περασε και απο το Πατμος! Τελειες αναμνησεις!!!


Ενταξει τα οχι μονο πεντε ....
Θυμαμαι τα τελευταια τουλαχιστον χρονια της και Νισυρο και Αστυπαλαια και Τηλο και Συμη να κανει .....

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Απο τα 25 μου εζησε η ΔΑΝΕ, συστηματικα mid 90s και μετα θυμαμαι αγονες! Προτυτερα... "Αναχωρηση 13:00 για Πατμο-Λερο-Καλυμνο-Κω-Ροδο" που ελεγε και το 143!

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

> Απο τα 25 μου εζησε η ΔΑΝΕ, συστηματικα mid 90s και μετα θυμαμαι αγονες! Προτυτερα... "Αναχωρηση 13:00 για Πατμο-Λερο-Καλυμνο-Κω-Ροδο" που ελεγε και το 143!


Στα μοναδικα νησια που πηγε μια και μοναδικη(ισως φορα) ειναι Καραπαθο - Κασο ....
(υπαρχει στα χερια μου καρτ-ποσταλ την ωρα προσδεσης του Ιαλυσσος στα πηγαδια Καρπαθου)

----------


## Apostolos

> Στα μοναδικα νησια που πηγε μια και μοναδικη(ισως φορα) ειναι Καραπαθο - Κασο ....
> (υπαρχει στα χερια μου καρτ-ποσταλ την ωρα προσδεσης του Ιαλυσσος στα πηγαδια Καρπαθου)


Τι το λές και δεν μας την ανεβάζεις??????

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

> Τι το λές και δεν μας την ανεβάζεις??????


Παρτη φωτο ......
Ξαναλεω οτι δεν ειναι δικη μου και ειναι καρτ-ποσταλ που πωλειτε στο εμποριο (στα τουριστικα μαγαζια της Καρπαθου δλδ.)

----------


## Apostolos

Πολύ όμορφη! Όταν πάς ξανά να μας πάρεις μερικές!!!!

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Κυκλοφορει και μια στο Λιμανι της Τηλου , που δυστιχως δεν την εχω  ... Θα φροντισω τον Απριλιο που θα παω να φερω και εκεινη , και βεβαια οσοι θελετε την καρτα στα Πηγαδια Καρπαθου να το πειτε αμεσα γιατι προκειτε να παω τωρα το Ιανουαριου(μαλλον)

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Δεν σου κρυβω, οτι θα ενδιαφερομουν για καρτες απο εκεινα τα νησια που να εχουν οποιοδηποτε πλοιο!

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Αν παρω καμια δεκαρια φτανουν ???????????

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μάλλον, δεν θα φθάσουν.....
Καλύτερα να πάρεις, αν μπορείς, περισσότερες.

----------


## Romilda

Kαλησπερα!! καλη χρονια!!
και ομως η δανε υπαρχει...οχι μονο στις καρδιες οσων την θυμουνται με τις αναμνησεις που εχουν στα καραβια της αλλα ζει και στο μπαλκονι μου....καποιοι μαλιστα το εχουν δει και δεν το πιστευαν!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η ΔΑΝΕ πάντα θα ζει στις καρδιές μας  Η εταιρεία με την τουλίπα στο φουγάρο διέθετε εξαιρετικά πλοία που ταξίδευαν με εξαιρετικούς ναυτικούς σε μοναδικής ομορφιάς νησιά. Για αυτούς τους λόγους, για το "Ιάλυσσος" και τα άλλα της πλοία, πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε καλύτερα ενεστώτα χρόνο και ας μας διορθώνουν μερικοί ότι τα πλοία αυτά, πλέον, δεν υπάρχουν. Οι θρύλοι δεν πεθαίνουν ποτέ.
Η προβολή που κάποια στιγμή θα κάνουμε (πού θα πάει) θα είναι γεμάτη από πλοία με μια τουλίπα στο φουγάρο, με μια τριήρη και, βέβαια, ένα κεφαλαίο Β μέσα σε μια κορώνα.
Προς το παρόν μια φωτογραφία του "Ιάλυσσος" την ίδια μέρα με την προηγούμενη (1999) από διαφορετική γωνία λήψης.  

Το πλοίο με την τουλίπα στο φουγάρο.jpg

----------


## esperos

Πρόσεξε  Roi Daudoin  γιατί  δεν  πρόκειται  για  τουλίπα  αλλά  για  ρόδον!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Έχω την εντύπωση (μπορεί να είναι και λανθασμένη) ότι είναι τουλίπα. Αν κάνω λάθος, ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη διόρθωση.

----------


## esperos

Να  έχεις  υπόψη  ότι  η  Ρόδος  χαρακτηρίζεται  ως  η  'Νήσος των  Ρόδων'  οι  δε  Ιταλοί  είχαν  φτιάξει  και  το  περίφημο  'Ξενοδοχείο  των  Ρόδων'  Ιταλιστί  'Albergo delle  Rose'  που  υπάρχει  ακόμα  και  σήμερα,  έτσι  μάλλον  εξηγείται  και  το  σύμβολο  της  ΔΑΝΕ.

----------


## Νaval22

Εγώ το σήμα της ΔΑΝΕ το προείδα στη πενταήμερη στη Ρόδο ζωγραφισμένο πάνω σε πεζοδρόμιο μπροστά στο καζίνο και μου είχε κάνει πολύ εντύπωση γιατί ως τότε δεν είχα καταλάβει απο που πρόερχετε 

Πάντως ας με συγχωρέσουν οι αθεράπευτοι φίλοι του Ιαλυσσός αλλά εγώ πιστεύω πως η ΔΑΝΕ είχε και πιο όμορφα πλοία στην ιστορία της

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Γνωρίζοντας ότι υπάρχουν πολλές ποικιλίες ...τριαντάφυλλων  :Smile: , και χωρίς διόλου να θέλω να μειώσω την τεκμηριωμένη γνώμη του φίλου *esperos*, 
να πω απλά ότι το άνθος περί ου ο λόγος, πιο πολύ για τουλίπα μου κάνει (στην συγκεκριμμένη του εικαστική απόδοση) παρά για ρόδον.....  :Smile: 

DANE.jpg

----------


## esperos

Φίλε  και  Αγαπητέ  ως  προς  το  όνομα  σου  Espresso  Venezia,  ας    όψεται  τότε  ο  Arminio  Lozzi  που  το  σχεδίασε  έτσι  και  προκαλεί  αυτή  την  σύγχυση.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ αγαπητοί φίλοι. Ίσως, ο καλλιτέχνης να ήθελε πράγματι να υπάρχει ένα μικρό μυστήριο γύρω από το σήμα αυτό.
Ας παραθέσουμε το σήμα από παλιό φυλλάδιο της ΔΑΝΕ που ανήκει σε γνωστό φίλο καραβολάτρη του FORUM με εξαιρετικές γνώσεις και αγάπη για τα πλοία. Με την άδειά του το παραθέτω παρακάτω. 

ΔΑΝΕ ΡΟΔΟΣ.jpg

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ  Roi  Baudoin,  αυτό  ήταν  το  αυθεντικό  τριαντάφυλλο-σύμβολο  της  ΔΑΝΕ  με  το  ξεκίνημα  της.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ίσως, για να αστειευτούμε και λίγο, να πρόκειται για μια μετάλλαξη. Από ρόδο σε κάτι που θα μπορούσε να μοιάζει και με τουλίπα.
Πάντως, ανάμεσα στα δύο σήματα υπάρχουν κάποιες διαφορές.

Το σήμα.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To ρόδο μεταλλάχτηκε νομίζω στις αρχές δεκαετίας του '90, στα πλαίσια εκμοντερνισμού (τρομάρα τους) της εταιρείας.

----------


## Romilda

Αυτο ειναι σχετικο και υποκειμενικο για τον καθενα. Αλλα μια που το topic ειναι για το Ιαλυσσος, σε αυτο αναφερομαστε.

----------


## nireas

Καλοκαιράκι... τέλη Ιουλίου. Το παλιό Citroen, παραγεμισμένο με βαλίτσες και ψώνια για το σπίτι, μπαίνει στο λιμάνι και σταματά μπροστά στην σειρά με τα υπόλοιπα αυτοκίνητα που περιμένουν υπομονετικά να μπουν στο βαπόρι... Έλεγχος εισητηρίων και είσοδος... περνάμε από την ρεσεψιόν με τις φωτογραφίες των δώδεκα νησιών και χωριζόμαστε... η μαμά με την γιαγιά και τον μπαμπά για την καμπίνα, εγώ με τον παππού ανεβαίνουμε τις ξύλινες σκάλες... στάση στο κεφαλόσκαλο με τον χάρτη της διαδρομής και βουρ στο σαλόνι για να βρούμε θέση στο παράθυρο (το "Σαλόνι των Ιπποτών" αν θυμάμαι καλά ότι λεγόταν το σαλόνι της πρώτης θέσης). Πορτοκαλάδα με ανθρακικό και ιστορίες από τον ενθουσιασμένο παππού για τα παιδικά χρόνια στο Νησί της Αποκάλυψης... 2-2και το διπλανό καράβι αρχίζει να κινείται προς τα πίσω... ή μήπως εμείς πάμε μπροστά??? Μάλλον το δεύτερο... οι διακοπές αρχίζουν!!! 
Περνάμε τα φανάρια του Πειραιά και το πέλαγος ανοίγεται μπροστά μας...  Λίγη ακόμα συζήτηση στο σαλόνι με τα ξύλινα τραπέζια, τα πράσινα λαμπατέρ και τις πορτοκαλί κουρτίνες και αναγκαστική απόσυρση στην καμπίνα για τον μεσημεριανό ύπνο.
Μετά από μερικές ώρες, στο κατάστρωμα με την ξύλινη κουπαστή και τη γνήσια μυρωδιά καπνού και θάλασσας όπου έχει βγει ο παππούς να καπνίσει το τσιγάρο του μακριά από το φονικό βλέμμα της γιαγιάς: "-Παππού, ποιό είναι αυτό το νησί? - Η Τζιά..." και μετά η Σύρος, η Πάρος, η Νάξος, η Μύκονος... 9 το βραδάκι: "-Παππού, τι είναι αυτό το φως που αναβοσβήνει? - Ο Παππάς (το δυτικό ακρωτήριο της Ικαρίας)... σε λίγο θα φανεί η Πάτμος!!!" Και όντως, λίγη ώρα αργότερα το φωτισμένο μοναστήρι της Χώρας κάνει την εμφάνισή του στον νυχτερινό ουρανό...
Πέρασμα της Βιτσιλιάς, του Γροίκου και κατά τις 11 το πλοίο μπαίνει στη ολόφωτη Σκάλα... η μπουκαπόρτα ανοίγει και κατεβαίνουμε... Αντίο καραβάκι, σ' ένα μήνα πάλι...

Η παραπάνω ιστορία επαναλαμβανόταν κάθε καλοκαίρι μέχρι τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '90 οπότε και αυτό το λεβεντοκάραβο δεν ξαναπέρασε ποτέ από το νησί μας... 
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω φωτογραφίες του (22 χρονών είμαι άλλωστε)... Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι λόγω του Ιάλυσσος αγάπησα τα καράβια και την θάλασσα και ήταν ο καθοριστικότερος παράγοντας ώστε να αποφασίσω να σπουδάσω την τέχνη της ναυπηγικής...

P.S. ¶λλο ένα ταξίδι που θυμάμαι είναι καλοκαιράκι του '93 ή '94, όταν φύγαμε από την έτερη πατρίδα, το Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης για την Πάτμο... 23 ώρες, που με αυτό το καράβι ήταν πραγματικά μαγικές...

----------


## scoufgian

ωραια ιστορια

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Βρηκα το τελευταιο μου εισητιριο με το ΙΑΛΥΣΟΣ ........

13/9/2000 απο Πατμο για Πειραια (καμπινα δραχμες 9399 η 27,58 €)

skan 6133.jpg

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Και ενα αρκετα παλαιοτερο ....Του 1992

----------


## 2nd mate

πειραιας 93.η Δανε στις δοξες της.Ιαλυσος μαζι με το Πατμος.
piraeus-dane.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια, νομίζω, καλή ιδέα είναι να βάλουμε κάποια δρομολόγια για να θυμηθούμε, από τη μια τα δρομολόγια των αγαπημένων μας πλοίων και από την άλλη παλιές γραμμές που σήμερα δεν εξυπηρετούνται πια.
Εδώ τα δρομολόγια των πλοίων της ΔΑΝΕ από 29/11/1994 έως 6/1/1995.
Τα πλοία είναι το "Πάτμος" και το "Ιάλυσος". Αξίζει να προσέξει κανείς το δρομολόγιο του "Ιάλυσος" κάθε 15 ημέρες για Κω-Θεσσαλονίκη από Ρόδο, αλλά και την προέκτασή του δρομολογίου μέχρι την Κάρπαθο, πάλι κάθε 15 ημέρες. Νομίζω, ότι την ενδιάμεση εβδομάδα στην Κάρπαθο πήγαινε το "Μαρίνα".
Αφιερώνεται στους Finnpartner 66 και Romilda, με την ευχή να μπορούσαμε να ξανακάνουμε ένα ταξίδι με το "Ιάλυσος" από Πειραιά για Πάτμο-Λέρο-Κάλυμνο-Κω-Ρόδο-Κω Θεσσαλονίκη .......

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Tι λες τωρα Roi!!! Tι λες τωρα!!!!! Νομιζω ειχαμε παει Πατμο λογω καταληψεως του σχολειου καπου τον Φλεβαρη του 1995. Πηγα με Ροδαθη, και γυρισα με Ροδος. Τοτε που το Ροδανθη ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ, γιατι τωρα απλα επιπλεει σερνοντας.... Απ'οτι βλεπω, τα καραβια αναχωρουσαν 13:00 για κορμο, και 17:00 για το express. Mηπως καποιος ξερει ποτε το 13:00 εγινε 14:00?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Υπάρχουν πολλά δρομολόγια που πιστεύω ότι θα άξιζε να τα ανεβάσουμε.
Υπάρχει και η "Ναυτεμπορική" που κάθε Σάββατο βάζει τα δρομολόγια. Τι θα λέγατε να πάμε για μια έρευνα για παλιά δρομολόγια.
Έχω τη εντύπωση ότι το "Ιάλυσος" έχει κάνει και δρομολόγια για Κύπρο.
Σίγουρα, θυμάμαι το "Ρόδος'" να επεκτείνει κάθε Παρσκευή το δρομολόγιό του για Λεμμεσό. Νομίζω ότι αξίζει να το ψάξουμε.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια φωτογραφία του θρυλικού "Ιάλυσσος" να φεύγει από τον Πειραιά. 
Για να ξορκίσουμε τη λήθη.
Αφιερώνεται στους καλούς φίλους Romilda και Finnpartner 1966.

Το Ιαλυσσός που φεύγει.jpg

----------


## kamiros

Ταξιδεύω με τα αδερφάκια από το 1982 για Πάτμο, σήμερα που διάβασα το topic αυτό έκανα άλλο ένα ταξίδι μαζί τους.
Από παΐδι αγαπούσα περισσότερο τον Κάμιρο, ήταν το πρώτο καράβι που μπήκα στη Ζωή μου σε ηλικία δυο ή τριών χρονών
Βάζω & εγώ δυο φωτογραφίες που έχω από τον Ιαλυσσο, να είστε καλά!

Ialyssos_1966-06.jpg

Ialyssos_1966-05.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Kamiros.
Βοήθησέ μας και εσύ να ξορκίσουμε τη λήθη.
Σίγουρα θα έχεις αρκετά να θυμηθείς από τα ταξίδια σου με τα δύο αυτά υπέροχα πλοία.

----------


## kamiros

Οι διηγήσεις που έχετε κάνει είναι ένα κομμάτι του εαυτού μου.
Έτσι και εγώ έδινα ραντεβού μαζί τους κάθε πρώτη του Ιούλη.
Αναχώρηση στη μια το μεσημέρι από Περαία, πάντα κατάστρωμα με εκείνη τη μοναδική μυρωδιά και τους γλάρους να συνοδεύουν το πλοίο μέχρι να βγει στα ανοιχτά... μετά μας άφηναν και το ταξίδι ξεκινούσε.
Δέκα ώρες με ταξίδευε με μάθαινε να αγαπάω τη θάλασσα και η ελληνική σημαία ποτέ δεν φάνταζε ωραιότερη στα μάτια μου καθώς κυμάτιζε πάνω από το δρόμο που σχημάτιζαν τα απόνερα.
Βόλτες στα αθάνατα εκείνα πορτοκαλί φουγάρα, πάντα με συνέπαιρναν, στην εφηβεία μου πήγαινα ζούλα από τους δικούς μου να κάνω κανένα τσιγάρο.
Το απόγεμα άρχιζε εκείνη η γλυκιά υγρασία στο πλοίο και η αρμύρα κόλλαγε στους πάγκους.
Κατά τις δέκα η ανυπομονησία για τον προορισμό άρχιζε να κερδίζει τη χαρά του ταξιδιού, στηνόμουν και περίμενα να δω τα πρώτα φώτα του νησιού και σε λίγο να τα...ΠΑΤΜΟΣ!
Οι διακοπές άρχιζαν αλλά πότε δεν ξεχνούσα τους φίλους μου. Κάθε μέρα ήμουνα στημένος στο λιμάνι να τα βλέπω να έρχονται, να σφυράνε μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι και εγώ να πιστεύω πως με χαιρετάνε.
Μέχρι προχθές που σας συνάντησα τυχαία μέσα σε ετούτη την διαδικτυακή μπουκαπόρτα δεν πίστευα πως υπήρχαν και άλλοι που αισθάνθηκαν έτσι για πλοία, είμαι χαρούμενος που σας συνάντησα!

----------


## AegeanIslands

Χαιρετιζω και καλωσοριζω τον φιλο *Κamiros.*
Τις ιδιες εικονες εχω βιωσει κι εγω αφου ο προορισμος μου ηταν κι εμενα τα καλοκαιρια η Μοναδικη Πατμος ενα μερος που εχω ταυτιση με το _ΙΑΛΥΣΣΟΣ,_απο την εποχη που σαλπαριζε απο την πλαγιοπρυμοδετηση στα 200αρια_._
Αρκει να σου πω οτι η επιλογη της ημερας του ταξιδιου εξαρτιοταν απο την ημερα της αναχωρησης του *ΙΑΛΥΣΣΟΣ,*αφου το προτιμουσα απο το αδελφο του.
Το ξεχωριζα απο το *ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ* απο το κοψιμο της μουραβιας που ηταν πιο χαμηλα,εκτος απο τα _sponsons_ και το υπερστεγασμα πανω απο το ΠΜ ρεμετζο.
Φιλε σου ευχομαι καλα posts!

----------


## nireas

> Οι διακοπές άρχιζαν αλλά πότε δεν ξεχνούσα τους φίλους μου. Κάθε μέρα ήμουνα στημένος στο λιμάνι να τα βλέπω να έρχονται, να σφυράνε μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι και εγώ να πιστεύω πως με χαιρετάνε.


Κι εγώ φίλε Kamiros, στο φανάρι της Σκάλας το βραδάκι να περιμένω να περάσει απο τα 20 μέτρα αυτό το θηρίο, όπως μου φαινόταν τότε, καθώς και το αδελφό και συνονόματό σου... Συναισθήματα που ούτε τα καράβια του καπτα-Μάκη, ούτε ο Διαγόρας και ακόμα περισσότερο το Blue Star μπορούν να δημιουργήσουν...

----------


## kamiros

Πραγματικά σαν θηρία έμοιαζαν, δεν ξέρω αν τα βλέπαμε έτσι επειδή ήμασταν παιδιά αλλά έτσι τα θυμάμαι και εγώ να μπαίνουν στο λιμάνι.
Ρε παιδιά καμία φωτογραφία νυχτερινή από αυτά τα πλοία υπάρχει ?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ρε παιδια (Νireas, Kamiros & AegeanIslands), επειδη ολο για Πατμο μου αναφερετε, μηπως εχουμε "τρακαριστει" σε καποιο απο αυτα τα πλοια κατα το παρελθον? Μονο αυτο δεν εχω ακουσει! Κι εγω με αυτα ταξιδευα οταν ημουν μικρος. Τελευταια φορα ταξιδεψα με το Καμιρος το καλοκαιρι του 1994 και το Ιαλυσσος το καλοκαιρι του 2000....

----------


## esperos

Και  εγώ  πολύ  νωρίτερα  για  Κάλυμνο.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Λιγες φωτο απο το πλοιο εδω.

----------


## Haddock

Αφού η φωτογραφία αναγνωρίστηκε ως το Ιαλυσσός, θυμήθηκα ένα κοντινό πλάνο που είχα στο αρχείο για όσους/όσες το ταξίδεψαν (για όποιον ενδιάφερεται, υπάρχει και σε υψηλότερη ανάλυση)

ialysos_b.jpg 
πηγή

----------


## ARMENISTIS

Symfwnw apolyta me ton Nirea kai egw exw panta sto mualo mouu aya ta 2 KARAVIA kamia sxesh me ta shmerina MPAOULA!!!!!!

----------


## esperos

Στο  ήδη  γεμάτο  άλμπουμ  των  αναμνήσεων  του  πλοίου  να  προσθέσω  και  εγώ  δύο, η  μία  στο  λιμάνι  της  Καλύμνου  περίπου 1983 ή  1984  και  η  άλλη  πρωινή  αναχώρηση  από  Πειραιά  περίπου  1996.

----------


## Leo

Έσπερε, εσένα ο Finnpartner θα σου κάνει αδριάντα!! Τι είναι αυτά που του κάνεις???  :Very Happy:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Moνο αδριαντα??? Τι λες τωρα!!! Παντως, αποτι βλεπω στην πιο παλια φωτο, οι επιβατες εβγαιναν μεχρι πανω απο την γεφυρα (και ετρωγαν και τα αναλογα απο τα ρανταρ)! Εγω το θυμαμαι να ειναι κλειστο με συρμα. Απο την μια ηθελα να βγω κι εγω εκει μπροστα και να χαζεψω το πελαγο απο εκει ψηλα! Λιγα χρονια πιο μετα ομως, χαζευα το πελαγο σε αμετρητες ωρες που περναγα στη γεφυρα, ταξιδευοντας για Πατμο, διπλα στον καπτα-Μαθιο!! Στην εγχρωμη, ποιος ξερει... Ισως καπου να ειμαι κι εγω! Δεν στο κρυβω οτι κοιτωντας τις φωτο σου ειναι σαν να το βλεπω ζωντανα να περναει μπροστα μου.... Αχ Linz... Tι μου θυμιζεις παλι! Τα αξεχαστα και αλησμονητα ταξιδια με το καραβι μου! Many thanks!

----------


## Ellinis

> Παντως, αποτι βλεπω στην πιο παλια φωτο, οι επιβατες εβγαιναν μεχρι πανω απο την γεφυρα (και ετρωγαν και τα αναλογα απο τα ρανταρ)!


Πέρα των όσων ¨ετρωγαν¨ απο τα ραντάρ, έτρωγαν και από τη θάλασσα όποτε είχε καιρό. Θυμάμαι στεκόμουν εκεί πάνω σε ένα ταξίδι με καιρό και όταν έσκασε ένα μεγάλο κύμα γίναμε όλοι μούσκεμα.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Εγω κυμα θυμαμαι να εσκασε σε καποιο ταξιδι, αλλα... ημουν προφυλαγμενος απο τα μεγαλα ορθογωνια παραθυρα της γεφυρας! ;-P

Λιγες δικες μου φωτο απο το πλοιο εδω.

----------


## Haddock

Αποκαρδιωτικές οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες. 

ial_07d1c04ef0_b.jpg

ial_fd2d04e250_b.jpg
Copyright - Πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Δυστηχώς όπως και οι άνθρωποι, έτσι και τα καράβια έχουν το τέλος τους. 
Παρηγοριά οι αναμνήσεις μας...

----------


## helatros68

Το Ιαλυσσος φτανωντας στην Κασο (τελη δεκαετιας 80 αρχες 90??) τοτε που μια φορα την εβδομαδα συνεχιζε απο Ροδο για Καρπαθο-Κασο-Ηρακλειο. Ηταν και η μοναδικη παρουσια της ΔΑΝΕ στην Κασο..

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Το Ιαλυσσος φτανωντας στην Κασο (τελη δεκαετιας 80 αρχες 90??) τοτε που μια φορα την εβδομαδα συνεχιζε απο Ροδο για Καρπαθο-Κασο-Ηρακλειο. Ηταν και η μοναδικη παρουσια της ΔΑΝΕ στην Κασο..


Aπο τις αγαπημενες μου φωτο! Θα μου επιτρεψεις να σου πω οτι την ειχα ανακαλυψει στο shipspotting και κοσμει την οθονη του κινητου μου απο τοτε!

----------


## a.molos

Απο τη συλλογή μου,  αφιερωμένη στο φίλο Finnpartner,  το αγαπημένο του πλοίο  με το "όνομα του".

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Thanks a lot!!! Καποια παρομοια ειχα για ταπετσαρια στο pc μου γυρω στο 2000, οταν αρχισα να πρωτοψαχνω για πληροφοριες στο internet για τα αγαπημενα μου πλοια! Δεν ξερω αν η φωτο αυτη ειναι απο τα δοκιμαστικα, παντως δεν παυει να απεικονιζει το πλοιο μου στα νιατα του!! Σε ευχαριστω και παλι!!

----------


## esperos

Για τον ΙΑΛΥΣΣΟ τον φίλο, στο λιμάνι της Καλύμνου στην προ επιγραφών εποχή.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Τετοια να βλεπω να ρχονται!! Καπτανιος δεν ειναι ο Καζωνης. Πηγε την επομενη χρονια. Ο καπτα Ηλιας Κωτιαδης ειναι? Βασικα, ειχα την εντυπωση οτι η ΔΑΝΕ αλλαξε τρεις φορεσιες. Μια με την παχια μπλε γραμμη, οταν αγορασε τα Καμιρος-Ιαλυσος. Αργοτερα εγινε η γραμμη πιο λεπτη λιγο, και με τα σινιαλα στο πλάι, με την πιο λεπτη γραμμη! Δεν ηξερα οτι εχει περασει και πριν τα σινιαλα σκετη η λεπτη γραμμη!!! Ξερει κανεις ποτε αλλαξε το καθενα?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω καποιες αποριες που εχω επι της σταδιοδρομιας του πλοιου. Οποιος ξερει ας μου απαντησει.

Το Ιαλυσος ποτε εφτασε απο Goteborg? Καπετανιος ηταν ο Ηλιας Κωτιαδης? Που του βγαλανε την κουτα στην πρυμη? (Περαμα? Ν. Μωλο?) Ο καπτα-Θοδωρης ο Παλαιοκρασας, μου ειχε πει οτι αρχισανε να ξηλωνουν κατα την καθοδο προς τα εδω. Tι αλλες εργασιες μετασκευης εγιναν κατα την αφιξη?

Ποτε δρομολογηθηκε εις τα Δωδεκανησα? Μηπως θυμαστε ποτε αλλαξε livery? Απο την χοντρη μπλε ριγα στην πιο στενη, και στην πιο στενη ακομα& μετα στο DANE Sea Line? 

Αρχικα δρομολογηθηκε στον κορμο. Ποτε εκανε προεκταση για Καρπαθο-Ηρακλειο? Μια χρονια εκανε Αστυπαλαια-Πατμο-Λερο-Καλυμνο-Κω-Ροδο, και αργοτερα Πατμο-Λερο-Καλυμνο-Αστυπαλαια-Κω-Ροδο? Νομιζω ηταν με καπτα-Μαθιο καπετανιο. Αρα, μεταξυ 1997-1999. Αν θυμαμαι καλα, μετα το σεισμο του 1999, ειχε χρησιμοποιηθει σαν πλωτο καταλυμα, μαζι με αλλα πλοια της ακτοπλοϊας. Θυμαται κανεις την περιοδο? Δεν ειχαν βγει πολλα ακτοπλοϊκά OFF εκεινη την περιοδο απο το Λιμεναρχειο, λογω καποιων ελλειψεων?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τα ερωτήματα του Finnpartner θέλουν ψάξιμο.
Εγώ απλά να προσθέσω ότι έκανε και ένα δρομολόγιο από Ρόδο για Σύμη-Τήλο-Νίσυρο-Κω-Κάλυμνο-Αστυπάλαια-Πειραιά στα 1997 (με επιφύλαξη για τη χρονιά). Εγώ το είχα πάρει τότε από τη Νίσυρο για την Αστυπάλαια. 
Το 1994 και το 1995 έκανε επέκταση του δρομολογίου για την Κάρπαθο και την ίδια χρονιά έκανε σίγουρα και Ρόδο-Κω-Θεσσαλονίκη (αυτό πρέπει να το έκανε και άλλες χρονιές). Έχει κάνει, επίσης, κάποια εποχή και επέκταση του δρομολογίου του για Λεμεσσό (όπως και το "Ρόδος")

----------


## delos

Ο Ιαλυσος ειναι ξεχωριστο πλοιο για μενα. Ειναι το πρωτο που θυμαμαι να εχω μπει οταν ημουν πολυ πιτσιρικας... Αλλα το θυμαμαι! Τοτε που δεν καταλαβαινα και πολλα μου εκαναν εντυπωση διαφορα πραγματα πανω του, τα φουσκωματα στο πλαι, οι ενωμενες τσιμινιερες ακομα και τα μακροστενα παραθυρα! Ακομα θυμαμαι τον χωρο πανω απο τη γεφυρα που ηταν παντα κλειστος και αναρωτιομουν γιατι υπαρχει! Το χλευαζαμε στην Πατμο καθως ηταν αργο και ντουμανιαζε ο τοπος οποτε ερχοταν ενω το εσωτερικο του δεν συγκρινοταν με το πολυτελες τοτε Μαρινα. 
Ωστοσο ενα καλοκαιρι που οι γονεις μου μου ειπαν οτι δεν θα παμε Πατμο με το Ιαλυσος μου φανηκε περιεργο. Αργοτερα που αρχιζα να καταλαβαινω καποια πραγματα και εκεινο ειχε χαθει ενιωθα παραξενα που το κοροιδευα. Τυψεις κατα καποιο τροπο που ακομα τις νιωθω καθως δεν προλαβα να το χαρω! Οταν βρηκα αυτο το τοπικ και τις φανταστικες σας φωτογραφιες ενιωσα νοσταλγια για αυτο το καραβι που δεν υπαρχει πια και το δρομολογιο του το κανει το ανεκδιηγητο Ανθη-Μαρινα...
Ιαλυσε θα σε θυμομαστε για παντα!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Μαλλον το θυμασαι στα τελευταια χρονια της ζωης του. Εγω το θυμαμαι σαν ενα πλοιο που ναι μεν πηγαινε πολυ καλα απο ταχυτητα, αλλα κουναγε αρκετα λογω των sponsons! Τα μακροστενα παραθυρα ηταν the best για μενα! Οσο κοντος και να ησουν, καθοσουν και εβλεπες τη θαλασσα. Αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση, ηταν οτι υπηρχε πολυ ξυλο εκει μεσα.. Ξυλινες σκαλες, κουπαστες, πανελ... Παντ το θυμαμαι να σφυριζει μπαινοντας στο λιμανι επι πλοιαρχιας Ν. Καζωνη! Τελεια ατμοσφαιρα!

Δυστυχως, ολα καποτε τελειωνουν. Ετσι, μας αφησε κι αυτο, να το θυμομαστε,με τα καλα και τα κακα του! Παντως, ποτε δεν ζηλεψα το Μαρινα. Καλο ηταν, αλλα το εβλεπα σαν "ξενο", λογω του οτι μια ζωη με ΔΑΝΕ και Ιαλυσος-Καμιρος ταξιδευαμε. ΤΟ Μαρινα δεν ειχε ξυλο, μιας και ηταν ολα καινουρια μεσα. Το Ανθη ειναι αλλη ιστορια. Μαρεσει μεσα, αλλα ειναι πολυ μπερδεμα. Μαϊτζεβελο στη μανουβρα, και καλοταξιδο, οπως μου εχουν πει.

----------


## dimitris!

Απο περιέργεια επειιδή βλέπω κάτι μικρά φινιστρίνια είχε καμπίνες κάτω από το γκαράζ ???

----------


## nautikos

Οταν κατασκευαστηκε ειχε καμπινες κατω απο το γκαραζ. Πλωρα απο το μηχανοστασιο υπηρχαν οι ενδιαιτησεις του πληρωματος, ενω πρυμα υπηρχαν οικονομικες καμπινες για 50 επιβατες. Τωρα αν η ΔΑΝΕ τις χρησιμοποιουσε δεν θυμαμαι, για του πληρωματος ειμαι σιγουρος :Very Happy: .

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Οταν κατασκευαστηκε, το καταστρωμα κατω απο το γκαραζ, ειχε την εξης διαταξη: 36 κρεβατια (21 καμπινες) πληρωματος, τραπεζαρια καθως και το καρε του πληρωματος. Ακριβως απο πισω υπηρχε ενα αμπαρι, που φορτωνε απο ανοιγμα στο γκαραζ. Πισω του υπηρχαν 62 Γυναικεια και 70 Αντρικα dormitories. Πιο πισω βρισκοταν το Μηχανοστασιο, και πισω απο αυτο, 58 κρεαβατια Οικονομικης (17 καμπινες). 

Αργοτερα τα dormitories εγιναν καμπινες, οπως και το αμπαρι. Ετσι, επι ΔΑΝΕ στο C Deck ειχε 42 κρεβατια πληρωματος (μερικες καμπινες ειχαν 1 κρεβατι αρχικα). Το αμπαρι και τα dormitories εγιναν καμπινες επιβατων Διακεκριμενης Θεσης για αντρες και γυναικες. 52 κρεβατια (26 καμπινες)+61 κρεβατια (31 καμπινες) αντιστοιχα. Στην πρυμη τα κρεβατια εγιναν 33, και ηταν για καμπινες πληρωματος. Κατω απο τις καμπινες για γυναικες, υπηρχαν κι αλλες 21 καμπινες (27 κρεβατια) πληρωματος. Ολες οι αρχικες καμπινες, ειχαν φινιστρινι. Οχι τα dormitories.

Το πληρωμα, σαν FINNPARTNER ειχε επισης και το πλωριο τμημα του Α Deck (35 καμπινες-69 κρεβατια). Εδω ομως ηταν και αυτες οι καμπινες επιβατων Διακεκριμενης Θεσης. Οι μεν 31 με παραθυρο ηταν ΑΒ2 (62 κρεβατια) και οι δε 4 εσωτερικες Β2 (8 Κρεβατια). 

Περιττο να το γραψω, αλλα ΟΛΕΣ οι καμπινες ειχαν κοινα μπανια και ντουζ!

Ισως βλεποντας εδω & εδω, κατανοησεις καλυτερα ολα τα παραπανω!! Περιττο να σας πω οτι οση ωρα εγραφα, αισθανομουν οτι βρισκομαι στο καραβι μου και παλι...

----------


## dimitris!

Ευχαριστώ  πάρα πολύ για τις πληροφορίες.Οι καμπίνες κάτω του γκαράζ μου θύμισαν μια μεγάλη αγάπη μου που δεν είναι άλλη από Το Σαπφώ...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Ίαλυσσός" φθάνει στη Νίσυρο ένα απόγευμα του Αυγούστου του 1997.
Το πήραμε για να να πάμε Αστυπάλαια.
Από την Αστυπάλαια πήραμε το "Λέρος" για να πάμε στην Αμοργό και από την Αμοργό το "Supernaias" για να πάμε Πειραιά.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φίλους vinman, Finnpartner 1966, rocinante, eliasaslan, mike rodos και dimitris.

Στη Νίσυρο.jpg

----------


## vinman

Μαγική φωτογραφία!!
Tέλεια για να ξεκινήσει κάποιος την μέρα του!!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε Roi...!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Roi!!! Η φωτογραφία σου είναι τέλεια... Επίσης μου έδωσες άκομη μία ιδέα από που μπορώ να βγάζω φώτο τα πλοία... Από την φωτογραφία σου φαίνεται πως και η περιοχή του κόβα είναι πολύ καλή :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Φωτογραφία απο το εσωτερικό του Ιάλυσσος μέσα απο το έντυπο της ΔΑΝΕ του 1991...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13121

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Thanks VinMan! Ειχα ξεχασει για αυτη τη φωτο! Ειναι στο διαφημιστικο του 1991! Η μοναδικη απο τα δικα μου πλοια! Οι αλλες 3 ειναι απο το Ροδος (new τοτε στη γραμμη!) Απο τοτε ειχα την εντυπωση οτι ηταν το ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ, αλλα στο Boat Deck το ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ ειχε θεσεις αεροπρορικου τυπου! Η φωτο αυτη δειχνει λοιπον, την δεξια πλευρα (Starboard Side) του Σαλονιου Διακεκριμενης Θεσης. Αν δεν κανω λαθος, αυτες οι θεσεις, αντικατασταθηκαν με μπαμπου θεσεις προς το τελος της ζωης του πλοιου επι ΔΑΝΕ. Παντως, ηταν πολυ ομορφο να χαζευεις το πελαγος απο τα μεγαλα παραθυρα (στο απο κατω σαλονι, εβλεπες τους εργατες για τις αγκυρες)....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε να συμπληρώσουμε κατά κάποιο τρόπο μια φωτογραφία.
Στην πρώτη σελίδα του θέματος για το "Ιάλυσσος" υπάρχει μια φωτογραφία της πλώρης του πλοίου.
http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=20869

Εδώ είναι το υπόλοιπο πλοίο, φωτισμένο από τον λαμπερό ήλιο της Ρόδου κάποιο δεκεμβριάτικο πρωϊνό του 1994. Η φωτογραφία έχει τραβηχτεί από το "Μαρίνα".
Με τη βοήθεια κάποιου που να ξέρει καλά το PHOTOSHOP θα προσπαθήσουμε κάποια στιγμή να ενώσουμε τα δύο κομμάτια και το πλοίο να φανεί επιτέλους ολόκληρο.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

Το Ιάλυσσος Στη Ρόδο.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Οριστε μια σβελτη συγκολληση των δυο φωτο, απο τις οποιες παιρνουμε μια ομορφη εικονα του πλοιου, ευχαριστουμε Roi.

ialyssos 206.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Ναυτικέ.
Πολύ ωραία η "συγκόλληση" των φωτογραφιών.
Νομίζω ότι είναι ήταν μια από τις πιο ωραίες γωνίες που μπορούσε κανείς να δει το πλοίο. Και μάλιστα με φόντο τα τείχη του Κάστρου.
"Ιαλυσσάρα ολέ, για πάντα".....

----------


## marsant

Αληθεια απο κινηση πως πηγαιναν τα αδερφια Ιαλυσος-Καμιρος οταν μπηκε στη γραμμη ο Αγουδημος με Μαρινα-Ροδανθη?Θα πρεπει να υπηρχε μεγαλος ανταγωνισμος ετσι?

----------


## vinman

¶λλη μία φωτογραφία του Ιάλυσσος...σε μία άφιξη στον Πειραιά πρίν απο αρκετά χρόνια...
(Κομμένη απο τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή)
Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Finnpartner_1966


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15054

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Mαν, τετοια να μου κανεις... Και ειμαι και διακοπες... Καλοκαιρι υποψιαζομαι οτι ειναι η φωτο, γιατι ο αξιωματικος στην πρυμη, φοραει την ασπρη στολη. Χρονολογια πρεπει να ειναι απο 1997 και μετα... Τοτε ειχε εκεινο το "παραξενο" χρωμα στα υφαλα. Αυτο που δεν θυμαμαι, ειναι ποτε εχασε τον δεξι (στην εικονα), καταπελτη επιβατων, που ποτε δεν αντικατασταθηκε! Το πιστευεις οτι βλεποντας αυτη τη φωτο, μπορω να μυρισω μεχρι και την καραβιλα στο γκαραζ? (Που φαινεται τιγκαρισμενο μεχρι τα μπουνια....) Και γαρνιτουρα ο κοσμος στον καταπελτη, καθως αναποδιζει για να δεσει στα 200αρια το Καραβακι Μου.... Καπετανιος ισως ειναι ο αγαπημενος μου καπτα-Μαθιος. Εκεινος φοραγε το μαυρο σακακι της στολης, και δεν το κουμπωνε. Και συνηθως εκανε αναποδα με την αριστερη, οπως βλεπω και στην εικονα!!! Thank you πιο πολυ και απο very much!!!!

----------


## Haddock

Finnpartner, είπες ότι είσαι στο Διαδίκτυο μέσω μαγνητικού τηλεφώνου; Πιάσε τη μανιβέλα και κούρδισε το καλά... Για δες τι *ψαριά* έβγαλα... Ιαλυσσός, Αριάδνη, Σαπφώ.... παρέλαση ιστορικών πλοίων...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Finnpartner, είπες ότι είσαι στο Διαδίκτυο μέσω μαγνητικού τηλεφώνου; Πιάσε τη μανιβέλα και κούρδισε το καλά... Για δες τι *ψαριά* έβγαλα... Ιαλυσσός, Αριάδνη, Σαπφώ.... παρέλαση ιστορικών πλοίων...


Ρε Νικο, τι πηγες και ξεθαψες παλι??? Περιττο να σου πω τι επαθα οταν ειδα το Καμαρι μου να περναει μπροστα στην οθονη μου!! Ο τυπος ισως ειχε παρει τη σκαφη για Σαλαμινα, γιατι κουναει οταν περναει το Ιαλυσακι απο μπροστα! Μετα ειχε και City Of Rodos, διπλα του ενα αλλο που δεν γνωρισα, το Sea Harmony II/ Sea Serenade παραδιπλα, το Aegean Dolphin... Αναποδιζει η Αριαδνη στην παγοδα (ηταν τοτε που εκανε Ιταλια-Ελλαδα-Τουρκια? Περναγε απο Πειραια?) Καπου σαν να ειδα και το Αρκαδι, στο Γ, μπροστα απο τον Αγιο Σπυριδωνα (unless I am wrong!). Aσε που πρωτη φορα ειδα εικονες απο το τμημα της Ηετειωνειας, πριν γινει passenger only!!!!! Ωρα για μπανιο, μετα απο ολα αυτα.....!!!

----------


## vinman

Άλλη μία φώτο του Ιάλυσσος...!!
(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)
Άσχημα κομμένη μιας και μου είχε φύγει το κοπίδι...λέιπει και ένα κομμάτι...είναι όμως αρκετά όμορφη και για αυτό την ανεβάζω...
αν παρόλα αυτά νομίζετε ότι πρέπει να κατέβει πράξτε τα δέοντα!!
Αφιερωμένη στον Finnpartner 1966!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Φίλε Vinman θα σε μαλώσει ο Finnpartner που του κοψες τον Ιαλυσσό του... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Μπαααααα..... Δεν θα μαλωσω... Μου φτανει που το βλεπω, εστω και σε φωτο...!!

----------


## vinman

Φίλε Finnpartner,δύο φωτογραφίες ακόμα με τον Ιάλυσσο ''μπαρουτοκαπνισμένο''..!!!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17012


(κομμένες απο τεύχη του Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Μπαααααα..... Δεν θα μαλωσω... Μου φτανει που το βλεπω, εστω και σε φωτο...!!


Για σένα φίλε Finnpartner!

----------


## AegeanIslands

Mia mikri omos simantiki diorthosi,exei na kanei me ton tonismo sto onoma tou agapimenou mas ploiou pou einai *IALYSSO'S*  :Smile:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

@Aegean Islands:Ισως εχεις δικιο! Εγω παντα το ελεγα Iάλυσος!
@Aρης&VinMan: Tι να σας πω.... Με φτιαξατε! Καποια πραματα ειναι το αλατι και το πιπερι! Ιαλυσακι ανευ καπνισματος???? Ε, δεν μου κολλαει!!! Μany thanks!

----------


## vinman

Φίλε Finnpartner,σου θυμίζει κάτι η καμπίνα που βρήκα σε πολύ παλιό φυλλάδιο της ΔΑΝΕ?


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17207

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Εξωτερικη καμπινα. Απο το δικο μου ειναι?? Το κατω κρεβατακι βλεπω ειναι και καναπες. Μηπως ειναι τιποτα καμπινα Α ή Β θεσης?? Τουριστικης δεν πιστευω να ειναι.... Αλλα δεν βλεπω και τουαλετα.... Εγω τωρα πρεπει να παω για υπνο, ή να ανοιξω τα σχεδια?? Δεν λυπασαι τον κοσμο που θα μεταφερω αυριο στο αεροδρομιο????

----------


## Haddock

Σήμερα, το παραγάδι ήταν γεμάτο με πρώτα. Για να το δούμε *κατάπλωρα*.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Eγω τωρα θα πεθανω, και θα παω δουλεια!! Thanks Νick!!!!

----------


## vinman

Φίλε Finnpartner...
Απρίλιος 1992,βρίσκομαι στη Ρόδο με το σχολείο (πενθήμερη εκδρομή),και φωτογραφίζω το Ιάλυσσος την ώρα που βγαίνει απο το λιμάνι!!
Αφιερωμένη επίσης στους φίλους mike Rodos,Eliasaslan και σε όλο το Ναυτιλία!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18816

----------


## mike_rodos

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ vinman!!! Αν και την χρονολογία που λες, το μόνο που θυμάμαι είναι ότι καθόμουν σε ένα roof garden ξενοδοχείου στο Μανδράκι και έβλεπα τα πλοία που ήταν στο λιμάνι...  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  Ένα από αυτά σίγουρα και το Ιάλυσσος...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aπριλης του 1992.... Αν ηταν κοντα στο Πασχα, ισως να ημουν Πατμο. Αλλιως, καπου στα θρανια της 2ας Γυμνασιου στο Ζαννειο Γυμνασιο θα ημουν!! Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την φωτο!

----------


## vinman

¶λλη μία φωτογραφία...αυτή τη φορά απο ψηλά...!!
Απο μπροσούρα της ΔΑΝΕ...
Δεν χρειάζεται πιστεύω να αναφέρω σε ποιόν φίλο την αφιερώνω... :Cool: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20367

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aπο τι χρονια ειναι???

----------


## vinman

> Aπο τι χρονια ειναι???


..την επόμενη απο την άφιξη του Ρόδος...

----------


## a.molos

Αλλη μια φωτό του πλοίου στον Πειραιά, μέσα δεκαετίας του 1980. Δεν δείχνει τιποτα περισσότερα για το πλοίο, προσέξτε όμως το καμάρι της ελληνικής αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίας, το ιστορικό PONY που κατασκευαζόταν απο την εταιρεία NAMCO στην Θεσσαλονίκη.Πιθανόν να υπάρχουν αρκετοί νεοτεροι στην ηλικία που αγνοούν την ύπαρξη του.

IALLYSOS.png

----------


## esperos

Για  τον  Finnpartner 1966,  αναδρομικά  τριών  ημερών, για  να  μην  παραπονείται.
Κάλυμνος  Αύγουστος  1991

σάρωση0002.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!! Απ'οτι βλεπω, εχει και τα γραμματα "DANE Sea Line" στο πλάι. Αρα, καπου εκει τα προσθεσανε (με τον ερχομο του Ροδος)!!! Καπετανιος τοτε ηταν ο καπτα Νικος Καζωνης, ή πηγε πιο μετα? Eσυ ησουν τυχερος... Το εβλεπες απο το σπιτι σου. Εγω επρεπε να παω 5 km στο λιμανι, και ερχοταν σουρουπο πια... Αλλα οι αναμνησεις, οτι ωρα και να ηταν, δεν σβηνουν!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε να δούμε το θρυλικό "Ιάλυσσος" στον Πειραιά.
Ψηλά δίπλα στο κατάρτι διακρίνεται και η πινακίδα "DΑΝΕ SEA LINE".
Δίπλα του το "Δημητρούλα".
Παλιές όμορφες στιγμές στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

Να την αφιερώσουμε τιμητικά στον Finnpartner 1966, τους Απόστολο και Romilda, στον Έσπερο, τον eliasaslan, τον mastrovasilis και τον mike rodos. 

Ιάλυσσος.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ιαλυσσος στον πειραια το 1999

net (393).jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

Θυμαμαι το πλοιο να μπαινει στην Πατμο και ο Captain να κανει οχι μονο ολο το αναποδα αλλα να το πιεζει με το βαρος του το χειριστηριο της ΔΕ για να σιγουρευτει οτι δουλευει ολοταχως ,διχρονες Sulzer, αν δεν κανω λαθος προς το τελος δεν αλλαζανε κ πετρελαια,μονοτιμονο με στενο ζευγος και μικρο προπελακι....καημος!

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτό το μονόζυγο στα χειριστήρια μου θυμίζει Σαπφώ και καπτα Παναγιώτη Καπετανάκη! Το είχαν φαίνεται όλα του 1966 στον standard εξοπλισμό το μονόζυγο στο χειριστήριο!!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Αυτό το μονόζυγο στα χειριστήρια μου θυμίζει Σαπφώ και καπτα Παναγιώτη Καπετανάκη! Το είχαν φαίνεται όλα του 1966 στον standard εξοπλισμό το μονόζυγο στο χειριστήριο!!!


Ναι, αλλα το "Κανε πισω μωρη κωλογρια", μονο η Σαπφω το ειχε ακουσει (μαλλον) :Razz:  :Razz:  :Cool:

----------


## Apostolos

Ε καλά μην παίρνεις όρκο!!!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ε καλά μην παίρνεις όρκο!!!!


Ειπα "ΜΑΛΛΟΝ". Δεν ημουν εκει για να ακουσω κατι.

----------


## Panos80

Δεν ξερω αν εχει ανεβει ξανα στο forum αλλα επεσα πανω σε ενα βιντεο κλιπ της Αλεξια (αν τη θυμαστε) και βλεπω σκηνες γυρισμενες πανω στο πλοιο

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rge_Z...eature=related

----------


## opelmanos

> Δεν ξερω αν εχει ανεβει ξανα στο forum αλλα επεσα πανω σε ενα βιντεο κλιπ της Αλεξια (αν τη θυμαστε) και βλεπω σκηνες γυρισμενες πανω στο πλοιο
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rge_Z...eature=related


 Φανταστικό βίντεο όπως και το τραγούδι.Δείχνει και φανταστικές σκηνές από την πόλη της ΡΟΔΟΥ και την κοιλάδα με τις πεταλούδες,πρέπει να ήταν το αγαπημένο πλοίο της ΑΛΕΞΙΑΣ .Αξέχαστες εποχές πραγματικά

----------


## kimonasp

χαιρετω ολους εσας που πραγματικα με συγκινησατε τοσο πολυ μ αυτα τα υπεροχα καραβια το καμιρος και το ιαλυσσος!στο καμιροσ ολα τα χρονια α'μηχανικος ο καλυτεροσ φιλοσ του πατερα μου και να μην ξεχναμε ενα καπετανεο δυνατο το καπεταν διαμαντη!απιστευτα ταξιδια στη λερο και τη ροδο και με φεγγαραδες και πολλα μποφορ ομως το καμιρος ηταν καλυτερο απ το ιαλυσσος

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΙΑΛΥΣΣΟΣ ως STENA BALTICA παρέα με το RANGATIRA, μετέπειτα QUEEN M. Το 1979-82 λειτούργησαν ως κοιτώνες εργατών στο διυληστήριο που φτιαχνόταν στο Sollum Voe των νησιών Shetland.

Παρατηρήστε το απαίσιο κουτί που είχε στην πρύμνη του και το οποίο ευτηχώς αφαιρέθηκε όταν το πήρε η ΔΑΝΕ.
¶λλη μια φωτο των 2 πλοίων στο θέμα του *QUEEN M*.

rangatira - stena baltica at Sullom Voe.jpg
Πηγή: http://photos.shetland-museum.org.uk/

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

EΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ εμαθα τι ακριβως εκανε το καραβακι μου σαν STENA BALTICA!!! Thanks Lurline!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

> Παρατηρήστε το απαίσιο κουτί που είχε στην πρύμνη του και το οποίο ευτηχώς αφαιρέθηκε όταν το πήρε η ΔΑΝΕ.


... Και η ΔΑΝΕ το πουλησε στην ΑΝΕΚ και το εβαλε στο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ??????  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> ... Και η ΔΑΝΕ το πουλησε στην ΑΝΕΚ και το εβαλε στο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ??????


Eλα τωρα!! Μην ακουω ιεροσυλιες!! Moνο το ονομα ειχαν σχεδον κοινο!! Κατα τ'αλλα, ουδεμια σχεση! Το ενα βελτιωθηκε, κατα την αφιξη του εδω, το αλλο... Μπαουλοποιηθηκε!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ιαλυσσος* στο λιμανι του Πειραια...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

ialyssos.jpg
Χαρισμενη στον Finnpartner 1966

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aααααααααα τι μου κανεις πρωι πρωι... Ποτε ειναι βγαλμενη η φωτο? Τα MegaDolphins ποτε δουλεψαν? Τα θυμαμαι μεν, αλλα χρονολογιες οχι. Εγω ετοιμαζομαι για επιβιβαση παντως!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Finnpartner, αν θυμάμαι καλά τα Mega Dolphins δούλεψαν από Πειραιά για Αιγαίο από το 1997-1999. Μετά πήγαν Ζέα και έκαναν Σαρωνικό μέχρι το 2002 που αποσύρθηκαν. Συνεπώς η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι κάπου μεταξύ 1997-99.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

H  φωτο ειναι τραβηγμενη απο τον φιλο _ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟ   καλοκαιρι του 1998._

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> H  φωτο ειναι τραβηγμενη απο τον φιλο _ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟ   καλοκαιρι του 1998._


Thanks to both of you για τις απαντησεις!!!

----------


## capten4

ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΙΟΣ 1995, ΑΝΑΧΩΡΩΝΤΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ....
iallisos.JPG

iallisos 2.JPG

----------


## Romilda

EIMAI IDI MESA KAI PAW GEFURA!!!!POSES ANAMNISEIS.....

----------


## Black Flag

Kαλησπέρα από' μένα. Η φωτογραφία η συγκεκριμένη είναι από το Ialyssos; Που ακριβώς είναι τραβηγμένη και πότε συνέβη αυτό; 

```
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/noura_I_1966_b_2.htm
```

----------


## kapas

> Kαλησπέρα από' μένα. Η φωτογραφία η συγκεκριμένη είναι από το Ialyssos; Που ακριβώς είναι τραβηγμένη και πότε συνέβη αυτό; 
> 
> ```
> http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/noura_I_1966_b_2.htm
> ```


φιλε μου η φωτογραφια αυτη ειναι απο την διαλυση του πλοιου το 2003 νομιζω... τωρα για το που θα σε γελασω... πραγματικα πολυ δυσαρεστη φωτο:cry:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Kαλησπέρα από' μένα. Η φωτογραφία η συγκεκριμένη είναι από το Ialyssos; Που ακριβώς είναι τραβηγμένη και πότε συνέβη αυτό; 
> 
> ```
> http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/noura_I_1966_b_2.htm
> ```


Ω, ναι, δυστυχως ειναι απο το Ιαλυσακι μου. Ειναι Ινδια, καπου μεσα στο πρωτο 6μηνο του 2004. Η φωτο ειναι απο το αρχειο του φιλου Christian R&#248;nne, που το ταξιδευε ως Sveaborg.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ιαλυσσος*_...στον Πειραια..._
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_  

scan 051.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο Finnpartner_1966_

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> F/B *Ιαλυσσος*_...στον Πειραια..._
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_  
> 
> scan 051.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στον φιλο Finnpartner_1966_


Oτι πρεπει για ονειρα γλυκα και θαλασσινα!! Ποτε ειναι τραβηγμενη???

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Oτι πρεπει για ονειρα γλυκα και θαλασσινα!! Ποτε ειναι τραβηγμενη???


Ειναι   το 1998.

----------


## nickosps

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την φωτογραφία!

----------


## Romilda

> F/B *Ιαλυσσος*_...στον Πειραια..._
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_  
> 
> scan 051.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στον φιλο Finnpartner_1966_


Αχ το καραβακι μας...τι κριμα που εγινε καρφιτσες...
Αυτα ειναι καραβια... Που υπηρχαν χωροι να περπατησουν οι ταξιδιωτες.. 
Να αναπνευσουν το θαλασσινο αερακι..
Ποσες βαρδιες ειχαμε κανει σε τουτη την γεφυρα??Τι ομορφες αναμνησεις...Κλεινω τα ματια και περπατω στους διαδομους και σις σκαλες που μυριζουν βερνικι.. Που τρωω κερασια στα ψαρια διπλα στο παραθυρο.. Και ολα αυτα (μαζι με πολλααααααα ακομα) απο μια απλη φωτογραφια που σε γυρνα πισω στο χρονο....

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Που τρωω κερασια στα ψαρια διπλα στο παραθυρο.. Και ολα αυτα (μαζι με πολλααααααα ακομα) απο μια απλη φωτογραφια που σε γυρνα πισω στο χρονο....


To σαλονι με τα ψαρια, ηταν το σαλονι στην πλωρη, κατω απο το σαλονι της 1ης θεσης. Το λεγαμε ετσι, γιατι στον τοιχο, πισω απο το μεγαλο καναπε, ειχε κατι πορσελανινα ψαρια. Επειδη ηταν λιγο περιεργο να φτασουν εκει οι επιβατες, συνηθως δεν ειχε κοσμο, και ταξιδευαμε, σχεδον μονοι εκει (οταν δεν ανεβαιναμε στη γεφυρα, να κατσουμε με τον καπτα-Μαθιο).

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και Ας ανεβάσουμε κάποια πλάνα από την ταινία *"Ένας λαθρεπιβάτης στην καρδιά μου"* του *Τάκη Βουγιουκλάκη.
*Είναι η ταινία που γυρίστηκε στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο της Ηπειρωτικής *"¶τλας"* και έχουμε ανεβάσει, ήδη, κάποια πλάνα στο αντίστοιχο θέμα. 
Τα πλάνα, δυστυχώς, δεν είναι καθόλου καθαρά.
Έχω, πάντως, την εντύπωση ότι μπορεί να ενδιαφέρουν κάποιους.

Ο Πειραιάς της δεκαετίας του '80 στις μεγάλες του δόξες.
Το *"Λήμνος",* το* "Κρήτη",* το* "Ιαλυσσός",* το* "Κάμιρος",* το* "Γεώργιος Εξπρές",* το* "Σαπφώ", το "Αιγαίον",* το* "Σάμαινα",* το*"Αλκαίος"* 
Μια ατμόσφαιρα ολότελα διαφορετική σε σχέση με την σημερινή.
Γι' άλλους πιο όμορφη, γι' άλλους αδιάφορη.

Πτωχής ποιότητας πλάνα αφιερωμένα, όμως, με μεγάλη χαρά στους *Romilda, Finnpartner 1966* και* Απόστολο.*

Το* "Ιαλυσσός"* (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) δίπλα στο *"Κρήτη".

*Ιαλυσσός 10.jpg


Το *"Κάμιρος"* δίπλα στο *"Λήμνος"* του Νομικού.

Κάμιρος 20.jpg

Το *"Κάμιρος"* και στο βάθος το* "Σαπφώ"* και το* "Αιγαίον".

*Κάμιρος 30.jpg

_Και το πλοίο φεύγει ....__

E la nave va ..._  

Ιαλυσσός.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

To καμαρι μου δεμενο στον Πειραια, αρχες 1980s.

Ialyssos@Pireaus early 1980s.jpg
©Albert Novelli

----------


## nikosnasia

Για  τον Finnparther 1966 το Ιαλυσσός στις 13.8.2000 με πορεία από Χίο προς Σάμο.
Ialyssos 13.8.2000.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Για  τον Finnparther 1966 το Ιαλυσσός στις 13.8.2000 με πορεία από Χίο προς Σάμο.
> Ialyssos 13.8.2000.jpg


Λογικα εγω περιμενα να το δω να μπαινει στο λιμανι, το ιδιο απογευμα (τοτε δεν ειχα καλη μηχανη, και οι φωτο που εβγαζα ηταν μονο κοντινες). Τhank you very much!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ιαλυσσος*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

ialyssos.jpg

----------


## morpanos

> To καμαρι μου δεμενο στον Πειραια, αρχες 1980s.
> 
> Ialyssos@Pireaus early 1980s.jpg
> ©Albert Novelli


και στο βαθος αριστερα διακρινεται το ΝαιαςΙΙ

----------


## xristos1111

> Και το βασικοτερο που ξεχασα να πω για το λογο της μεγαλης μου αγαπης προς το Ιαλυσσος .....
> Εν ετη 1988 πηγα και ερθα μαζι του στη Ροδο πενταημερη , ενα ταξιδι που δεν θα ξεχασω ποτε  ......





Ενα από τα ποιο αγαπημένα μου καράβια.
Εν έτη 1990 επείσης πενταήμερη στη Ρόδο (μετ'επιστροφής). Μνήμες....................

----------


## gtogias

Στην Πάτμο από καρτ ποστάλ:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82932

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραια και σπανια καρτ ποσταλ.Η ωρα, ο φωτισμος,η πατμος και το Ιαλυσσος δενουν αψογα

----------


## jordanpolice

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ 
ΣΕ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΛΑΣΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΣΠΙΤΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΕΡΤΙΣΑΝ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΘΥΜΙΣΑΝ ΤΑ ''ΝΙΑΤΑΜΟΥ'' ΔΟΚΙΜΟΣ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΤΟ 1987 ΤΟΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΖΗΜΙΑ ΣΤΗΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΕΣ ΠΑΝΩΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ

----------


## Melis7

> Το Ιαλυσσος και το Ομηρος στο λιμανι της Ροδου την δεκαετια του 80
> port of rodos.jpg


Απίστευτη φώτο. Δεν θυμάμαι καθόλου το Ιαλυσσός έτσι, χωρίς την επωνυμία στις μπάντες του....




> To καμαρι μου δεμενο στον Πειραια, αρχες 1980s.
> 
> Ialyssos@Pireaus early 1980s.jpg
> ©Albert Novelli


Τώρα που είδα τα φινιστρίνια τόσο κάτω, θυμήθηκα ότι το μόνο κακό του πλοίου ήταν ότι είχε τις καμπίνες του πληρώματος πολύ χαμηλά και ήταν πολύ επικίνδυνο. Με θυμάμαι να κοιμάμαι σε τέτοια καμπίνα όταν ήμουν γύρω στα 6....

----------


## xristos1111

> Φίλε Finnpartner,σου θυμίζει κάτι η καμπίνα που βρήκα σε πολύ παλιό φυλλάδιο της ΔΑΝΕ?
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17207




Τι μου θυμίζεις, τι μου θυμίζεις..................δύο μέρες περάσαμε εκεί μέσα λόγω καιρού....................5-3-1990

----------


## xristos1111

> Εξωτερικη καμπινα. Απο το δικο μου ειναι?? Το κατω κρεβατακι βλεπω ειναι και καναπες. Μηπως ειναι τιποτα καμπινα Α ή Β θεσης?? Τουριστικης δεν πιστευω να ειναι.... Αλλα δεν βλεπω και τουαλετα.... Εγω τωρα πρεπει να παω για υπνο, ή να ανοιξω τα σχεδια?? Δεν λυπασαι τον κοσμο που θα μεταφερω αυριο στο αεροδρομιο????



Β είναι. Η τουαλέτα είναι η πόρτα που φαίνεται στο βάθος.
Αναμνήσεις, αναμνήσεις............................

----------


## aegina

Epsaksa,pwtisa kai ematha:To apxiko tou onoma SVEABORG to pire apo ena mikpo nisaki. :Very Happy:

----------


## nikos_kos

> Και το βασικοτερο που ξεχασα να πω για το λογο της μεγαλης μου αγαπης προς το Ιαλυσσος .....
> Εν ετη 1988 πηγα και ερθα μαζι του στη Ροδο πενταημερη , ενα ταξιδι που δεν θα ξεχασω ποτε  ......


μπορω να σε καταλαβω φιλε! οτι ζεισ μεσα σε μια εκδρομη το λατρευεις




> Πάμε να δούμε το θρυλικό "Ιάλυσσος" στον Πειραιά.
> Ψηλά δίπλα στο κατάρτι διακρίνεται και η πινακίδα "DΑΝΕ SEA LINE".
> Δίπλα του το "Δημητρούλα".
> Παλιές όμορφες στιγμές στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
> 
> Ιάλυσσος.jpg


χρονολογια??

----------


## nikos_kos

μηπως υπαρχει καμια φωτογραφια απο τισ καμπινες χαμηλα?

----------


## sparti

ποτε εφηγε για σπασημο ?

----------


## mike_rodos

> ποτε εφηγε για σπασημο ?


Τι να πεί κανείς....???

----------


## opelmanos

> Τι να πεί κανείς....???


 Γιατί Μιχάλη τι να πεί κανείς?

----------


## Ellinis

To IAΛΥΣΣΟΣ το 1983. Νομίζω πως το καράβι είναι σε μανούβρα πρόσδεσης, μιας και φαίνεται να γυρνάει στη λεκάνη του Πειραιά με την άγκυρα ήδη φουνταρισμένη.
Από το φακό του καραβολάτρη Stefan Weirauch του οποίου την συλλογή σίγουρα αξίζει να τη δούμε σε κάποια εκδήλωση τύπου "ταξίδι στο χθές".

Αφιερωμένη που αλλού; στον Finnpartner 1966  :Wink: 

ialyssos 83.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Υπεροχη φωτογραφια ενος πλοιου που ηξερε να ποζαρει  με χαρη!
Νομιζω πως ειναι πολυ καλη  η ιδεα   φιλe   Ellinis   σε καποια χρονικη στιγμη να γινει μια εκδηλωση και να δουν ολοι οι καραβολατρες    φιλοι του nautilia gr  αυτες τις θαυμασιες φωτογραφιες.

----------


## Ellinis

To IAΛΥΣΣΟΣ παρέα με το ΡΟΔΟΣ. Πρέπει να ήταν η εποχή που το ΡΟΔΟΣ έκανε το "εξπρές" Κω-Ρόδο με το ΙΑΛΥΣΣΟΣ και το ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ να εναλλάσονται στο κλασσικό δρομολόγιο προς Πάτμο-Λερο-Κάλυμνο-Κω-Ρόδο.

ialysos-rodos.jpg
πηγή: corbis

----------


## Joyrider

Απίστευτες φωτογραφίες όπως και αναμνήσεις.
Δεν έχουν αλλάξει και πολλά πράγματα, εκτός ίσως από την άνεση του επιβάτη.17-19 ώρες ήταν τότε για τον "κορμό", λίγο λιγότερο ίσως σήμερα !

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία του ΙΑΛΥΣΣΟΣ με εκλεκτή παρέα : το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ και το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ, το οποίο και σήμερα είναι λίγο-πολύ σε αυτή τη θέση.

ialysso03.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Appia_1978

Για τους απανταχού φίλους της ΔΑΝΕ, τα (πρώτα) Finnpartner και Finnhansa σε γιγαντοεικόνα επί του νυν Finnpartner  :Very Happy: 

Finnpartner.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καθολου ασχημα!!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Epsaksa,pwtisa kai ematha:To apxiko tou onoma SVEABORG to pire apo ena mikpo nisaki.


Sveaborg ειναι ενα καστρο, φτιαγμενο πανω σε 6 νησια, λιγο εξω απο το Ελσινκι, αλλα το πρωτο ονομα ηταν Finnpartner (1966-1968 )!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο ανακοινωσεις για το πλοιο *Ιαλυσος* απο την _Μαχη_ της Ροδου της 4ης και 6ης Αυγουστου 1982.

19820804 Ialysos Maxh Rodou.jpg19820806 Ialysos Maxh Rodou.jpg

----------


## despo

Πολύτιμα και μοναδικά αποκόμματα που μας θυμίζουν παλιούς ΠΟΛΥ καλούς καιρούς !

----------


## Rocinante

Ιαλυσσος στον Πειραια το 2000.
1719291.jpg
Photographer : Mick Warrick
Πηγή Shipspotting
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...p?lid=1719291#

----------


## sylver23

Κάπου στο Αιγαίο;

1368472952_e45cf9a433_o.jpg

πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ιαλυσσός* 
πστον Πειραιά το 1993.

----------


## staged67gspwr

Autin tin foto tin ebale kapios sto facebook.

----------


## Takerman

ialysos.jpg

ialysos2.jpg
Παρέα με Ροδάνθη και Σαπφώ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το Σαπφω το θυμαμαι δεμενο και σβηστο,στα 200αρια το φθινοπωρο του 1996

----------


## Apostolos

Υπάρχει και βιντεάκι απο εκει παρέα με όλο το ομορφο λιμάνι...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΙΑΛΥΣΣΟΣ αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1994

_1994 IALYSSOS   Piraeus.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καταπληκτικη φωτο το 1994 ειναι και η ταλευταια χρονια που ταξιδεψε με το αδελφο του,εστω και οχι εντελως,ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ

----------


## Takerman

sveaborg.jpg
Εδώ πρέπει να είναι από τα δύο πρώτα χρόνια της ζωής του μεταξύ 1966-1968.

peer gynt.jpg
Εδώ το 1977 ναυλωμένο με άλλο όνομα.

Πηγή: http://www.sundsutsikt.se/

----------


## stathe174

Το αγαπημένο μου Ιαλυσάκι... Πάρα πολλά ταξίδια, πάρα πολλές αναμνήσεις και φωτογραφίες μέσα από αυτό αλλά αυτό δεν φαίνεται...  :Apologetic:  Ίσως γιατί είχα την ψευδαίσθηση ότι θα ταξιδεύει για πάντα....
Πάντως θυμάμαι που μέσα κάπου είχε μια αφίσα που έγραφε "Υπερωκεάνιο Ιαλυσός"... Ευσεβείς πόθοι...

----------


## BOBKING

> Το αγαπημένο μου Ιαλυσάκι... Πάρα πολλά ταξίδια, πάρα πολλές αναμνήσεις και φωτογραφίες μέσα από αυτό αλλά αυτό δεν φαίνεται...  Ίσως γιατί είχα την ψευδαίσθηση ότι θα ταξιδεύει για πάντα....
> Πάντως θυμάμαι που μέσα κάπου είχε μια αφίσα που έγραφε "Υπερωκεάνιο Ιαλυσός"... Ευσεβείς πόθοι...


...Παθιάστηκα με τα λόγια σου φίλε μου γι' αυτό σου χαρίζω αυτήν την φώτο με το Ιαλυσός στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου από το old ships...!!!
Ialyssos-03.jpg

----------


## stathe174

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την φωτογραφία!

----------


## BOBKING

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την φωτογραφία!


...Χαίρομαι που σου αρέσει πράγματι το Ιαλυσός το λάτρευα όπως και το Κάμιρος, ορίστε μία φώτο του πλοίου στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά 
,για να αναφέρουμε σωστά την πηγή είναι από το www.photoship.co.uk...!!!
Ialusos-01.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

Άλλες εποχές πιο όμορφες τότε που ταξίδευαν αληθινά πλοία και ο επιβάτης απολάμβανε το ταξίδι του στην Ρόδο τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1983 
an0478.jpg

----------

